# losing fur at the base of tail



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

My female cat is healthy, never had an issue with anything healthwise. Recently i noticed she has lost the hair at the base of her tail on both sides.. Nowhere else. Any ideas what it could be? 

I will take her to the vets if i have to, but she is an extremely tempermental cat, hates being handled unless its on her terms. She also will not appreciate being put in a carrier (i remember from getting her spayed!)

So any ideas? she is fine in herself, eating normally, just this bit on her tail..


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Is she up to date on flea treatment? the base of the tail is a very common area for them to lick/bite obsessively if they have fleas.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Is she up to date on flea treatment? the base of the tail is a very common area for them to lick/bite obsessively if they have fleas.


yes up to date, and they have flea collars on. also cant be fleas because I'd of seen them on the other cat too as well the dogs.. theyre all fine..


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

x clo x said:


> yes up to date, and they have flea collars on. also cant be fleas because I'd of seen them on the other cat too as well the dogs.. theyre all fine..


A cat can have quite a lot of fleas before you'd see any, they live right at the root of the hairs. First, if you can, sit your cat on a piece of paper. Then give her fur a rub or comb. If little black specks fall off, dab some water on them. If they turn red, that is flea poo.

She may have a hypersensitivity to them and if she does it can take only a few that wouldn't bother her normally to cause this hair loss. Fleas and a bad reaction to bites would definitely be my first port of call before looking further.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> A cat can have quite a lot of fleas before you'd see any, they live right at the root of the hairs. First, if you can, sit your cat on a piece of paper. Then give her fur a rub or comb. If little black specks fall off, dab some water on them. If they turn red, that is flea poo.
> 
> She may have a hypersensitivity to them and if she does it can take only a few that wouldn't bother her normally to cause this hair loss. Fleas and a bad reaction to bites would definitely be my first port of call before looking further.


honestly they dont have fleas. it was the first thing i checked them for. its one thing i check for regularly because having 2 cats and 4 dogs, its not something i want in the house!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

x clo x said:


> honestly they dont have fleas. it was the first thing i checked them for. its one thing i check for regularly because having 2 cats and 4 dogs, its not something i want in the house!


Ok ... have you ever seen her pulling it out? Purdy does this ever since her allergy episode, just plucks at it.

Has she been under any unusual stress? Does she have any dandruff around the area at all?

Could always try ringing the vets for some ideas if you have a decent one maybe?


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

In the absence of fleas, stress is a common cause for over grooming. Have there been any changes in and around the house recently? New neighbours, new cats? 

On the subject of flea collars, please don't use them. They are not really effective and there have been many stories about very severe reactions to them, some resulting in animals having to be PTS, they are good for putting into hoovers, but nothing else. Often they cause chemical kind of burns to the neck area, which can be permanently scarring. Best off just to use a flea treatment such as Advantage or Advocate, they won't then need the collars anyway. See also the thread on here around the dangers of Bob Martin flea treatments and wormers.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others. If you are 100% certain it is not fleas causing the problem then stress is one possibility. Changes within the environment could be the cause, or it could be the cat is getting bullied by your other cat, or does not like one of your dogs. Is the cat with the bald patches the dominant cat?

Do the cats have somewhere safe to go in the house (e.g. upstairs) where the dogs cannot go? (e.g. child safety gate at bottom of stairs)?

A friend of mine who had several cats had one who was pulling fur out at the base of tail, and I suggested he try the cat on a course of Zylkene, which he did and it worked.

Zylkene is a supplement which is good at calming anxious cats, especially over territorial issues. You'd need to give it daily for a month to see benefit. Open capsule and mix with food. Cats find it palatable.

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Capsule - 75mg - Animed Direct

The Zylkene may help, but it's also important to try and identify what the cause of the stress may be so it can be rectified if possible.

I would also put Yumega drops in the cat's food (balanced omega 3 & 6 + vit E) as these will help the fur regrow quicker and improve the condition of the fur and skin generally. I had amazing results with one of my cats in this respect.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yumega-Supp...TF8&qid=1390670841&sr=8-1&keywords=yumega+cat


----------

